# hay king intro



## hay king (Feb 6, 2011)

well its abou time I introduced myself.My name is James I am 29years old and I liven in British Columbia Canada. I lease about 250 acres. Our home farm is 20 acres. Around here on the west coast it is very wet 10 feet plus rain a year. So i grow alot of fescue mix hays. I spread chicken litter no chem for me. last year I made 6000 squares and 400 rounds. It is my fourth year makeing hay full time but I have done alot of milking and field work before. around these parts we wrapp all our round bales because its just to wet. any how though this might help people to learn a little about my back ground. oh and my wife and I just brought home our baby girl born on may 9. We have two sons aged 5 and 18 months

thanks and have a great week


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks Hay King and congrats on the new baby. Have to discuss wrapping with you. Been thinking of wrapping here when the weather is too wet to keep the cuttings on schedule...bet you could offer me some good advice. Take care and be safe in the field.


----------



## K WEST FARMS (Apr 4, 2011)

hay king : Thanks for the intro. Man, that is a lot of rain. How much comes during the growing season? On the squares, are you talking big or small? Thanks for including info on the family, we had two boys and the third child was to be our daughter Michell so we named our third son Mitch !!!! Welcome to hay talk. Hope you post some during the hay making time... John


----------



## hay king (Feb 6, 2011)

K West I make small squares and the rain slows down around July and picks up in September again. We make alot of balage and silage. Because Im just getting started some of the fields I lease have been raped for so long buy the previous contractors they dont produce to well but after the first year of having me do there fields (and spreading 20 yards of chicken litter to the acre) the fiels turn right aroun and go from one cut a year to four or five cuts a year. Im building a really good rep in my parts and people phone me out of the blue trying to get me to take over there fields from the other guys in my area guess there not happy with one cut a year and no fert. Wonder why?







word spreads fast if you do good work for a fair price and keep your word like showing up on time, not 3 days late. anyhow looking forward to getting to work as soon as we get 3 days of son ill be off to the races


----------

